# KSS Carts



## A Little Blessing (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

My mini is being trained to drive (By fab forum members!), and it is about that time to buy her her own cart! I'm a college student working off a pretty small budget and have been checking eBay for carts. i came across two carts by KSS, or Kingston Saddlery (Kingston-saddlery.com).

Has anyone ever had experience with a KSS cart? From what iI gather they make and sell their own carts. They look pretty legit and the price is right.

Both are Easy Entry carts, one with a wood floor and one with a metal floor.

Any advice would be great. 

Julie


----------



## Peggy Porter (Dec 6, 2009)

Julie- I have a friend who ordered this cart-she was very pleased with it. She said the construction was very good (it survived a wreck her first time hitched!!!) I don't think she has actually got to ride in it yet, but I think the balance on it was pretty good (as tested with someone holding the shafts) No personal experience, though.


----------



## A Little Blessing (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the the info! Going to miss out bidding on the cart this time around, but Kingston seems to put their carts up with some regularity, so hopefully soon if don't find a nice used cart first.


----------



## Annabellarose (Dec 7, 2009)

I am VERY PLEASED with my Kingston Saddlery easy entry cart and I would definitely recommend it/them. I ordered the C2224.48-55 EZ Entry Horse Cart with hardwood floor and adjustable shafts.

The hardwood floor boards could be very easily replaced after either an accident (a kick or a wreck that resulted in a broken board or boards) or if the wood ever began to rot and/or weaken and/or if you ever wanted a different color/type of wood. All you would need to replace the boards are the boards, a tape measure, a saw, and a handheld drill. It comes with 48" shafts and 55" shafts. My small A Miniature Horse mare is going to need 48" shafts and my large (and long) A Miniature Horse/Shetland mare is going to need 55" shafts and it is perfect. The price of the cart was right, the cost of shipping was reasonable, it arrived expertly packed and in perfect condition with nothing inside damaged. I am looking forward to ordering more stuff from them in the future. I did get my cart from them through eBay, but, in the future I will order directly from them.


----------

